# critic my betta please,



## julyusseu (Jun 29, 2013)

his name is cyrus. is he good for breeding? please critic him..


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Not very good with critiques, but he looks spoon-headed.


----------



## julyusseu (Jun 29, 2013)

Canis said:


> Not very good with critiques, but he looks spoon-headed.


do you mean, you're not good at critiques? or do you mean my cyrus is not goOd!? 
what if i pair him to a good quality female halfmoon,? will i have good fry?


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

So he appears to be a red dragon hmpk. He is spoon headed and his caudal is quite rounded. Other than that I can't see anything-need better pics. Red dragons are common enough to find great stock fairly cheap. I personally would buy a better male but if you want to breed him look for a girl with solid dragonscale and a smooth topline. Look high and low for tall straight outer caudal rays. Imo dragons should be very high quality to be bred because faults really stand out on them. Nobody wants messy dragons. Everyone seems to want clean color seperation and heavy full metallic scales. After saying that there is still no reason you can't eventually get super nice ds. However if you want nice selable fry right from the beginning invest in two really nice fish instead of one.


----------



## julyusseu (Jun 29, 2013)

thankz. . . i have a good pair of platinum white halfmoon from our local breeder, his line won some betta show tournament. . . i just wanteD to try this dragon and see if they wilL produce good frys. . 
but if my dragon has lots of faults, then i'll stick to the original pair.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

If you can get better pics I think you could get a better evaluation. Honestly, I can't really make out his fins at all.


----------



## julyusseu (Jun 29, 2013)

oh. . sorry for the quality of my photo,.
i only have 10mp cAmera,


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Spoon headed, Caudal (tail) is too rounded, anal is too long, decent dorsal, color isn't great, has some uneven scaling. He's a pretty pet, but I wouldn't recommend breeding him.


----------

